# Arcain... for you Cometsbiggestfan



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What the pre-game show on ESPN2 for Thursday night's game in Indiana.... there is a feature on Arcain... and SHE SPEAKS! SHE REALLY SPEAKS!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I know I went to the game.lolz. I tried to get on as soon as possible to tell you. She has a strong accent, but other than that she speaks English okay. The whole time while she was doing the interview, I was yelling yay janeth. she said that she's shy though.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

SHES Speaking again, before halftime of the Lynx game!

I was looking for the old thread about Arcain talking and couldn't find it. What a meticulous forum - two threads about Janeth Arcain and her lack of words!

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

What did she say on Oxygen? I went to the game and I saw the lady grab her arm after the first half, but te COmets power dancers were making alot of noise so...

What was the half-time report about?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> What did she say on Oxygen? I went to the game and I saw the lady grab her arm after the first half, but te COmets power dancers were making alot of noise so...
> 
> What was the half-time report about?


I had just turned it on, but it was about her geat first half... something about 5-6 shooting... 

Stuart


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I found an Arcain quote, probably after the Lynx game:



> JANETH ARCAIN
> 
> On the play of the team:
> "Sheryl (Swoopes) did a great job tonight playing defense on Katie Smith. Offensively we did a great job. We got rebounds, we made (had) fast breaks. I think the team right now is more comfortable. I think we are more together right now and we can believe more in ourselves and to make the plays like we did. We made some changes on offense and I think it makes me better to run around. So I feel comfortable right now."


http://www.wnba.com/comets/news/quotes030729.html


----------

